# New Wi-Fi Smokin-It



## old sarge (Apr 30, 2018)

Smokin-it is getting an upgraded PID controller, in a red enclosure. It will have wi-fi and inputs for two meat thermometers. Just announced on their site.  Availability dates have not yet been announced.  I just down loaded the Smokin-it app from the app store, to get an idea of what to expect. Looks promising!
model # 2DWIFI       $824.99
model # 3DWIFI     $1024.99
model # 3.5DWIFI  $1524.99
model # 4DWIFI     $ 2014.99
model # 5DWIFI     $ 2724.99


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 30, 2018)

Wait! I'll go buy a Lotto ticket! :rolleyes:


----------



## old sarge (Apr 30, 2018)

SonnyE - I hope you win!  The smokers are great. Adding wi-fi should please the techies out there.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2018)

We all need our toys!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (May 1, 2018)

old sarge said:


> SonnyE - I hope you win!  The smokers are great. Adding wi-fi should please the techies out there.



Coming from SmokinIt, I would expect their WiFi to have a good range as well.
WiFi can be a tricky thing. But far superior to Bluetooth.

I think somethings wrong though. I downloaded the app, but can't seem to connect to any SmokinIt smokers.
Maybe I'm doing it wrong?


----------



## old sarge (May 1, 2018)

Did you trying wearing a foil hat?


----------



## SonnyE (May 1, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Did you trying wearing a foil hat?



A Texas Crutch?
No, not yet anyway...


----------



## old sarge (May 1, 2018)

Don’t know what to say short of buying the smoker :D


----------



## SonnyE (May 1, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Don’t know what to say short of buying the smoker :D



Well, I wanted to connect to yours....


----------



## old sarge (May 1, 2018)

My error. You will have to wait till I upgrade my existing controller.


----------



## LandToSea (Jun 6, 2018)

Glad I found this post since I wasn't aware that there will be a price hike with the new controller. and I was waiting for them to release expecting the same cost (hoping for is maybe more accurate?). Are they going to continue offering the prior design "D" models or only the wifi moving forward?


----------



## old sarge (Jun 6, 2018)

I think the wi-fi is replacing the other unit but not sure.  But all three (3) versions are still listed and available The wi-fi will be much more capable.  

http://www.smokin-it.com/Smokers-s/5.htm


----------

